

Optimization-unstable code - DmitryNovikov
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/575563/da8d3ff5f35e8220/

======
AndreyKarpov
Yes, null pointer dereference is often situation:
[http://www.viva64.com/en/examples/V595/](http://www.viva64.com/en/examples/V595/)

